# Final new toy



## wolftat (Jan 28, 2011)

This has been in the works for a long time and has finally happened. I have been driving a 1988 Jeep Wrangler Sahara since 1988 and it is tired and like me should be retired after long faithful service, so it is becoming a project for me and one of the kids to rebuild and use as a Sunday driver. The replacement is the dream I have had for a long time and have decided to spoil myself for a change, I think I deserved it after all is said and done. So, without further ado, here is my new ride.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice new truck. Looks like you will need the 4X4 just to move it.


----------



## Ligget (Jan 28, 2011)

That is a beauty Neil, hope you have many years of safe driving together!


----------



## Drstrangefart (Jan 28, 2011)

I can't wait until I get my hands on my own 4 door Dodge Ram to replace the Mazda/Ford B2300/Ranger I'm in now. Although, I'd be maybe EVEN happier with an '88 Jeep Wrangler. Good deal!!


----------



## jlg2x (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice truck! It would look better loaded down with wood.:wink:


----------



## skiprat (Jan 28, 2011)

LOL, I think I could move to USA just so I could buy a Yank Tank:biggrin:

Is the Ford F150 still the best selling pickup in USA? I used to have a F250 as a company vehicle in South Africa years ago. Loved it!!:biggrin:


----------



## Russianwolf (Jan 28, 2011)

skiprat said:


> LOL, I think I could move to USA just so I could buy a Yank Tank:biggrin:
> 
> Is the Ford F150 still the best selling pickup in USA? I used to have a F250 as a company vehicle in South Africa years ago. Loved it!!:biggrin:



yes, but only due to fleet sales (all the power companies, governments, etc. that buy 100 at a pop) If they took those out of the equations who know where any of them would fall.


----------



## Whaler (Jan 28, 2011)

Sweeeeet!


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 28, 2011)

*NIZE!*

Neil:
You wouldn't know anything about that recent New England bank robbery, would ya:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:!

Nice ride, Nice table saw, nice laser.


----------



## cnirenberg (Jan 28, 2011)

Neil, Way to go.  Enjoy the ride, even if it is a "Yank Tank".  Stephen cracks me up.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Jan 28, 2011)

I am jealous. I had me a 07 King Ranch that I had to part with along with a lot of other stuff because of the extream downturn in housing, it only had 28,000 miles on it. It had been my mostest favoritest vehicle to date.:frown::frown::frown:


----------



## Steve Busey (Jan 28, 2011)

You bought a snowdrift? Oh, you meant the truck!! Darn right you deserved it!


----------



## ctubbs (Jan 28, 2011)

Neil, what is the matter, were they out of red trucks?  congratulations on the beautiful new toy.
Charles


----------



## Boz (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice truck.  Looks like you got the full size bed.  So many of the new trucks out there have the full 4 door cab then they put some little dinky bed on the back so it will fit into a standard garage.  You can't put much in the back of one of those.  Like a full dress Harley.  My F-150 has 226,000 plus miles on it and I would not part with my truck for any reason.


----------



## wolftat (Jan 28, 2011)

Boz said:


> Nice truck. Looks like you got the full size bed. So many of the new trucks out there have the full 4 door cab then they put some little dinky bed on the back so it will fit into a standard garage. You can't put much in the back of one of those. Like a full dress Harley. My F-150 has 226,000 plus miles on it and I would not part with my truck for any reason.


 This truck has a 6.5' bed and the funny thing is that I ordered it this size so the FLHTCUI that is coming this spring will be able to go in the back.


----------



## Finatic (Jan 28, 2011)

*Sweet Ride Neil.*


----------



## HSTurning (Jan 28, 2011)

Neil
Did you hit the lottery? great bunch of new toys.


----------



## Padre (Jan 28, 2011)

Neil, this is one sweet truck.  I love the colors.


----------



## skiprat (Jan 28, 2011)

wolftat said:


> This truck has a 6.5' bed and the funny thing is that I ordered it this size so the *FLHTCUI *that is coming this spring will be able to go in the back.


 

Ok, ok..........I tried to figure it out:redface: 
Someone put this Limey out of his misery and tell me what it means


----------



## wolftat (Jan 28, 2011)

skiprat said:


> wolftat said:
> 
> 
> > This truck has a 6.5' bed and the funny thing is that I ordered it this size so the *FLHTCUI *that is coming this spring will be able to go in the back.
> ...


 LOL....:biggrin:...That would be a Harley-Davidson Full Dresser Motorcycle with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## ChrisD0427 (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice choice, I got a 97 F-150 myself.  Just out of curiosity what engine does it have?


----------



## moke (Jan 28, 2011)

Some Great toys!!!!  THe truck is gorgoeus, the saw is neat....but that laser....wow!!!  That is the ticket!!!!!


----------



## phillywood (Jan 28, 2011)

Neil, nice looking Toy there. Now, what size diamond ring did the Mrs. get? And, the next only is a Harley. You must have hit that lottery.
Nice choice for the color too. Enjoy your new Toy.


----------



## LeeR (Jan 28, 2011)

I just returned home from hip surgery.  Did the economy do some kind of wild rebound in the past week while I was kind of out of it?  I sure hope there are still plenty of toys in the stores for me to buy when I'm reasonably mobile!


----------



## Padre (Jan 28, 2011)

Neil,you are your FLHTCUI and me and my FLSTN will have to ride this summer.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice ride Neil. I think you should get out your airbrush this spring and, put some Ghost Flames on it. You are right. You DO deserve this truck.


----------



## tbroye (Jan 28, 2011)

Nice truck, you did reach the "You Suck" level with that. If it was me that beauty would be in the garage until spring. Way to pretty to be driven now. Enjoy Neil, you do deserve it.


----------



## navycop (Jan 29, 2011)

Great truck. When I saw the small pictures I thought it looked like my Toyota Tacoma...:laugh:


----------



## wolftat (Jan 29, 2011)

ChrisD0427 said:


> Nice choice, I got a 97 F-150 myself. Just out of curiosity what engine does it have?


 I held out and got the 2011 with the 5.0 liter. It puts out 360 horse and 380 ft/lbs of torque and still is rated for 21 mpg, beats the 8 mpg I was getting with my Jeep.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 29, 2011)

Neil, NICE!  Looking for a new one myself in the next few months.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 29, 2011)

skiprat said:


> wolftat said:
> 
> 
> > This truck has a 6.5' bed and the funny thing is that I ordered it this size so the *FLHTCUI *that is coming this spring will be able to go in the back.
> ...



Skip:
As a long time Harley Davidson employee and Sales Manager, allow me to explain. FLHTCUI is the model number of the Harley Ultra Classic. Motorcycle. The Ultra is Harley's top of the line commercially produced bike which has all of Harley's custom stuff as a standard package.

The only way to get a Harley with more options is to buy from the "H/D custom shop" which only produces limited editions of limited motorcycles. Each year Harley chooses one or two models to "customize" each H/D dealer can order up to three of these customs, then production is closed.

In short, FLHTCUI is HD's top of the line commercially produced motorcycle. The street slang for this machine is a "dresser" as it has all the motorcycle options known to man ( including ferring, heated seats,grips, GPS, Stereo, intercom and cell phone interface).


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 29, 2011)

Fl = large frame
Ht =hard tail look (resembles 1930s look)
C= custom accessory package, ferring&hard bags
U= ultra styling- even more accessories
I= fuel injection


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 29, 2011)

This bike is 3 1/2 inches longer that a standard truck bed and the dry weight of the m/c and rider (needed to load into a truck bed) exceed the weight capacity of a standard 1/2 ton pick-up.

You would love the look on the faces of purchasers when this $30,000 motorcycle won't fit into the truck! Needless to say, I also sold MANY trailers


----------



## wolftat (Jan 29, 2011)

Glad I got the extra capacity package with the truck and the bed extender option. But I will probably use my trailer for ease of loading and weather protection anyways.


----------



## Jgrden (Jan 30, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> I can't wait until I get my hands on my own 4 door Dodge Ram to replace the Mazda/Ford B2300/Ranger I'm in now. Although, I'd be maybe EVEN happier with an '88 Jeep Wrangler. Good deal!!


I'll sell you my 2008 H3 with 37,800 miles on it for $26,000.00. That will allow me to go buy an Aqua Blur SSR that I have my eyes on.


----------



## PenMan1 (Jan 30, 2011)

wolftat said:


> Glad I got the extra capacity package with the truck and the bed extender option. But I will probably use my trailer for ease of loading and weather protection anyways.



You REALLY have to know what you are doing to ride a 900 lb motorcycle up a ramp that inclines from 0 to 38 inches over a 5 foot span, then stop it before going through the rear window of the truck, but not stoping so quickly that the weight remains on the hinge pins of the tailgate. 

The trailer IS the better option........trailers are not just for boats, ANYMORE


----------



## wolftat (Jan 30, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> wolftat said:
> 
> 
> > Glad I got the extra capacity package with the truck and the bed extender option. But I will probably use my trailer for ease of loading and weather protection anyways.
> ...


 I have been on a bike since I could walk, but running a Dresser up a ramp into a pickup truck bed is always a little nerve racking, besides, the trailer already has the tie downs for a scoot in it. If it ever has to go into the bed of the truck, hopefully it will be from the truck loading docks at my shop so I can just step it down a couple of inches.


----------



## bitshird (Jan 30, 2011)

Nice truck Neil!! What is all that white stuff around it??


----------



## wolftat (Jan 30, 2011)

bitshird said:


> Nice truck Neil!! What is all that white stuff around it??


Connecticut Cotton.


----------



## Boz (Jan 30, 2011)

I ride my 93 FLHS up onto the bed of the truck.  700 pounds of bike 200 pounds of me.  under the half ton limit good to go.  I did buy a set of ramps that has two side ramps that if it goes bad I can put my feet down.  I do look for storm drains and other type depressions on the side of the road to put the rear wheels of the truck in so the height of the tailgate is lower to the ground.  Saves on the wear and tear on my nerves.  One time I had to move a BMW 1100 RT (big touring bike ) and said I can just ride it up into the truck. 
Well that bike is more top heavey than an Harley dresser and about half way up the ramp I got it all wrong and ended up sideways in the bed of the truck with the bike on it's side with me under it.  The dent in the wheel well is still there to remind me.


----------



## wolftat (Jan 31, 2011)

Boz said:


> I ride my 93 FLHS up onto the bed of the truck. 700 pounds of bike 200 pounds of me. under the half ton limit good to go. I did buy a set of ramps that has two side ramps that if it goes bad I can put my feet down. I do look for storm drains and other type depressions on the side of the road to put the rear wheels of the truck in so the height of the tailgate is lower to the ground. Saves on the wear and tear on my nerves. One time I had to move a BMW 1100 RT (big touring bike ) and said I can just ride it up into the truck.
> Well that bike is more top heavey than an Harley dresser and about half way up the ramp I got it all wrong and ended up sideways in the bed of the truck with the bike on it's side with me under it. The dent in the wheel well is still there to remind me.


 Moral of this story???? BUY A HARLEY:biggrin:


----------



## glycerine (Jan 31, 2011)

What gives?  Did you win the lottery?!?!


----------

